# Thank you and Goodbye



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Jon said he would write one for me but didn't

AKFF thanks for the memories

We will meet again some sunny day


----------



## patwah (Jan 3, 2008)

See you on the other side

stay well John Spartan


----------



## eric (Oct 7, 2008)

.


----------



## StevenM (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks Jon


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

As am I, Thanks all for good memories! The Grass is greener on the other side I promise you. Ex oh Ex oh


----------



## Lazybugger (Oct 18, 2006)

Piss off ya bastard :twisted:


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks bloke


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

auf wiedersehen big guy


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for your tireless work keeping us in line.


----------

